# tel / telle / tels / telles (que) - accord



## regbar

J'ai une hésitation sur l'accord ou non de _tel_ dans la phrase suivante : 

Pour entrer sur le marché, il est nécessaire qu’un agent puisse offrir des marchandises [ _telles ou tel_ ? ] que le coût de leur production soit inférieur au prix auquel il peut espérer les vendre : il faut qu’il réalise un profit.

Je penche plutôt sur _tel_, je ne suis pas certain qu'il faille ici accorder à _marchandises_. Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Merci de votre aide

*Note des modérateurs :* De nombreux fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Il faut accorder "*tel*" avec le nom qui précède: 

"Un produit *tel* que..." "Des articles *tels* que..."  "Des marchandises *telles* que...".


----------



## Outsider

Je pense qu'il faut que _tel(les)_ accorde avec un nom quelconque, et "merchandises" semble être le seul candidat dans cette phrase... Mais attendez d'autres réponses.


----------



## muriel.m

Salut,

Je pense que dans cette phrase le mot "tel que" ne convient pas. Je mettrais plutôt:
....il est nécessaire qu'un agent puisse offrir des marchandises de façon à ce que le coût de leur production....
Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Pascal.L

Salut,

je pense qu'il faut accorder "tel" mais je pense aussi que la phrase est trop longue et mérite d'etre simplifiee, par exemple : "Pour entrer sur le marche, un agent doit offrir des marchandises dont le cout de production est inférieur au prix de vente espere : il faut qu’il réalise un profit.".

Je ne dis pas cela pour eluder le probleme de l'accord de "tel" mais pour rendre la phrase plus lisible.


----------



## mpop

Je dirais le contraire, à vrai dire : "tel que" est tout à fait adapté à ce cas de figure, même si ça ne relève pas vraiment du langage le plus courant. Mais pour un document un peu technique ou savant (ne serait-ce qu'un peu), ça convient tout à fait.

Je confirme l'accord : « des marchandises telles que… ».


----------



## MmePitchounette

Bonjour,
dans la phrase suivante: "La vraie sensibilité tel que reflétée par nos « miroirs »", est-ce que je dois écrire "telle que" ou "tel que" comme si cela voulait dire "comme réflétée par nos miroirs"?
J'ai dont toujours de la difficulté avec ça!!
Merci.


----------



## arundhati

"telle que", car se rapporte à "sensibilité"


----------



## corinne95

Bonjour

.........des émotions telle que l exitation, la stupefaction , l 'étonnement
Je ne sais plus à quoi correspond ce TELLE ? 
 est il invariable il ressemble à COMME et devient une locution de subordination ou doit on l accorder ? 
Ce qui donnerait
..des émotions t*elles qu*e l excitation, la stupéfaction 
....des émotions *tels que* l excitation, la stupéfaction , l'étonnement


merci pr votre reponse


----------



## Llibertat71

Bonjour,
à mon avis on doit l'accorder "des émotions telles que l'excitation....",


----------



## Ploupinet

A mon avis aussi : le "telles" se rapporte aux explications !


----------



## tilt

_Tel_ s'accorde en genre et en nombre, c'est certain.


----------



## Oh là là

Il me semble que telle\tel  se rapporte à toutes les 3 émotions (l’ excitation, la stupéfaction , l 'étonnement), donc, il doit être au masculin: tels que…
Ou je me trompe ?


----------



## tilt

Non, _telles _est bien féminin pluriel car il se rapporte à _émotions_.


----------



## Oh là là

Ah oui, bien sûr, que je suis bête parfois!


----------



## Mlle Juju

Bonjour, 

Je n'arrive pas à me rappeler si l'on doit accorter "tel" avec ce qui précède ou ce qui suit.

Par exemple:  Je donne des critiques visant à améliorer le rendement (et non pour des raisons personnelles, tel qu'embarrasser un collègue, me venger, «rendre la pareil» car il me critique, etc.).

Dois-je accorder "tel" avec "raisons personnelles" ou simplement le mettre au pluriel car il est suivi deplusieurs éléments d'énumération?

Merci!


----------



## tilt

_Tel _s'accorde avec le nom qui le précède uniquement quand il est suivi de _que_, ce qui est le cas ici.
On écrira donc _pour des raisons personnelles, *telles *qu'embarrasser un collègue_...

Une explication (audiovisuelle), ici.


----------



## Aoyama

Une belle phrase tirée d'une nouvelle biographie de Céline, mais qui pose un problème grammatical d'accord.
Céline est partie aux US, à la recherche d'Elisabeth Craig, la danseuse à qui il dédie "Voyage au bout de la nuit".
Amour fou entre 1926 et 1932, elle le quitte, mais elle est LA femme de sa vie.
Il va la rejoindre donc à Los Angeles en 1934 (c'est un long voyage), elle le revoit une nuit mais c'est la rupture définitive :

_"Il (Céline) vient de dire l'un de ces adieux que chacun connaît dans sa vie et qui *sont tel* un adieu à la vie elle-même, et son deuil."_

"Qui sont tel" me semble bizarre. "Qui *est* tel" (l'un de ces adieux) ou peut-être (mais discutable) "qui *sont tels*" (mais alors "qui sont tels _un adieu"..._), ou encore "qui sont tels des adieux à ..." ?
Quelques avis ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Le Trésor donne quelques indications (mais avec des exceptions) qui peuvent expliquer cette "bizarrerie" orthographique.

_*Rem. *Tel s'accorde avec le plus proche des deux termes mis en compar.:__ Elle était encore là comme une bulle irisée qui se soutient. Tel un arc-en-ciel, dont l'éclat faiblit, s'abaisse, puis se relève (Proust, __Swann, 1913, p. 352). Sous l'infl. de __tel que..., on trouve parfois l'accord, non avec le terme qui suit __tel, mais avec celui qui fait l'objet de la compar., même chez des aut. qui suivent ailleurs l'autre principe, ce qui semble montrer qu'ils sont peu attentifs à cet accord purement graphique, qui varie d'ailleurs souvent d'une édition à l'autre._

J'aime l'expression "'accord purement graphique".  (et ce qu'elle ouvre de perspectives )


----------



## Aoyama

Merci PZ, c'est très intéressant. Une remarque : dans l'exemple cité (Proust), il y a un _point_. Alors que dans le mien c'est une subordonnée (et qui ...). Ca ne change probablement pas la pertinence du commentaire :
_on trouve parfois l'accord, non avec le terme qui suit tel, mais avec celui qui fait l'objet de la compar._
j'aurais donc plutôt dit/écrit :_on trouve parfois l'accord, non avec le terme qui *suit *tel, mais avec celui qui fait l'objet de la compar. _et qui le *précède *...
Non ?


----------



## nicduf

Aoyama said:


> _"Il (Céline) vient de dire l'un de ces adieux que chacun connaît dans sa vie et qui *sont tel* un adieu à la vie elle-même, et son deuil."_


La présence du verbe "sont", pluriel, (qui n'existe pas dans l'exemple proposé) co-existant avec "tel" singulier me semble gênant. Sans le verbe, "tel" ou "tels" ne me poserait pas de problème ; mais il est, dans la construction choisie par l'auteur, indispensable. Ce qui me gênerait le moins serait" qui sont tels".


----------



## Aoyama

> La présence du verbe "sont", *pluriel*, (qui n'existe pas dans l'exemple proposé)


je ne comprends pas très bien ... ou pas du tout ... Qu'est-ce qui n'existe pas, le "pluriel" ? Mais il se trouve dans "ces adieux" ...


----------



## nicduf

Désolée de ne pas avoir été plus claire.
Je voulais parler de l'exemple cité par PZ :_Elle était encore là comme une bulle irisée qui se soutient. *Tel *un arc-en-ciel, dont l'éclat faiblit, s'abaisse, puis se relève (Proust, Swann, 1913, p. 352)._ dans lequel "tel" n'est pas construit avec le verbe être,alors que dans l'extrait qui vous trouble, "tel" (au singulier) est construit comme le serait l'attribut de qui, sujet du verbe être au pluriel ( donc dans l'esprit de l'auteur qui remplace "adieux" et non pas *l'un* de ces adieux).
C'est donc la juxtaposition du verbe pluriel avec "tel" singulier qui est troublante. Ce qui n'existe pas dans l'exemple de PZ.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Alors, ai-je raison en pensant que dans la phrase suivante:


> sans tenir en compte d'autres concepts tel que la moralité



il faut écrire 'tel que' parce que ça rapporte à 'concept' ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Reliure

Oui mais "concepts" est au pluriel, non? Dans ce cas moi j'écrirais : _tels que_


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

'tels que' me semble un peu étrange parce que je ne donne qu'un seul exemple... ?


----------



## Reliure

Dans ce cas à ta place j'écrirais :

sans tenir en compte d'autre concept tel que la moralité
sans tenir en compte de concept autre tel que la moralité
voire :
sans tenir en compte de concept autre que la moralité


----------



## quinoa

On dirait bien "des bêtes féroces telles que le tigre ou le lion" (telles s'acorde avec bêtes)
"d'autres concepts tels que la moralité" mais, en revanche "d'autres concepts, telle la moralité"
Enfin, il me semble ...


----------



## Nicomon

Salut,

Moi, je contournerais le problème et j'écrirais... _comme la moralité_. 

Sinon, je suis d'accord avec quinoa. _Tel que_ s'accorde avec concepts, et _tel_ (tout court) avec moralité. 





> _- Tel que_ peut introduire un exemple ou une énumération. La règle est alors d’accorder _tel_ avec le nom *qui précède*, c’est-à-dire celui que l’on exemplifie.
> Source : *Tel que*
> _- Tel_ peut aussi introduire une comparaison. Il équivaut alors à _comme_. Il s’accorde *habituellement avec le nom qui suit*, c’est-à-dire celui qui sert de point de comparaison.
> Source : *Tel*


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
on sait que *tel* et *tel que* peuvent tous les deux avoir le sens de "comme", mais quelle est la différence ?

Merci de m'éclairer !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour

Pour moi, tel que sert à établir des comparaisons alors que tel annonce un exemple.

Seul un animal tel que le guépard peut courir aussi vite.
Certains animaux, tel le guépard, peuvent courir aussi vite

Le sens est effectivement assez proche, mais autant il est possible de supprimer tel le guépard dans la seconde phrase autant ce ne l'est pas dans la première sans en changer le sens.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Ah bon ? vous êtes sûr ? 
mais d'après certains dico, c'est justement le contraire... 
_Elle a filé tel l'éclair._
_Des œuvres telles que celles de Picasso, de Braque._
_La sentence est tombée, telle un couperet_


----------



## Lacuzon

La chose est effectivement plus complexe que je ne l'ai cru de prime abord. Les deux sont donc plus interchangeables que je ne l'ai dit. 

L'avis d'un grammairien paraît indispensable.

Toutefois, dans tel père tel fils, il n'est pas possible d'utiliser tel que.

Et attention car dans _tel que_ tel s'accorde avec le nom précédant alors qu'avec _tel _l'accord se fait avec les noms qui suivent.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Tel_ et _tel que _pouvant en effet chacun prendre les deux sens de _comme_ (« ainsi que par exemple, notamment » et « de la même façon que, semblable à »), il n'y a pas de différence de sens, mais seulement une différence de construction. En fait, _tel _sans _que_ introduit normalement une sorte de parenthèse dans la phrase, souvent encadrée par des virgules. Ce tour est un peu plus soutenu que l'autre, mais il ne peut pas introduire une proposition complète. D'un autre côté, contrairement à _tel_ seul, _tel que_ ne corrèle normalement qu'un substantif ou une expression, mais pas une phrase, à moins de vouloir rechercher une construction particulièrement littéraire :

_Seul un animal *tel que* le guépard peut courir aussi vite.
__Seul un animal *tel *le guépard peut courir aussi vite._
_
Certains animaux *tels que* le guépard peuvent courir aussi vite._
_Certains animaux *tel *le guépard peuvent courir aussi vite._
_
Des œuvres *telles que *celles de Picasso, de  Braque.
__Des œuvres *telles *celles de Picasso, de  Braque._
_
Elle a filé *tel *l'éclair.
__Elle a filé *telle que* l'éclair._ (très littéraire)
_
La sentence est tombée, *tel *un couperet._
_La sentence est tombée, *telle qu'*un couperet._  (très littéraire)

_C'est une femme *telle qu'*il vous faut._
_C'est une femme *telle *il vous faut._  (proposition complète)


P.S.: L'accord de _tel que_ doit se faire avec ce qui précède alors que _tel_ seul s'accorde normalement avec ce qui suit.


----------



## Aoyama

> _La sentence est tombée, *tel *un couperet.
> La sentence est tombée, *telle qu'*un couperet._ (très littéraire)


Dans cet exemple précis, je n'utiliserais _jamais_ "telle que", qui me semble s'appliquer _matériellement_ alors que "tel" est figuré.


----------



## Anna-chonger

> _Seul un animal *tel que* le guépard peut courir aussi vite.
> Seul un animal *tel *le guépard peut courir aussi vite._


Euh, pardon, je ne comprends pas très bien le sens. Est-ce que ça veut dire que 
_Seul un animal peut courir aussi vite que le guépard._
?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Non, cela signifie que le seul animal qui puisse courir aussi vite est le guépard. Ou plus précisément, que pour courir aussi vite il faut un animal avec des caractéristiques semblables à celles du guépard.


----------



## Bovary05

Bonjour,

Dans la phrase: « Elle n’a également pas développé une méthode de travail honnête telle que la gestion d’un programme, l’aptitude à mener des recherches et de rédiger des rapports, etc. »
Accorde-t-on tel avec «méthode de travail» ou avec «l a gestion d’un programme, l’aptitude à mener des recherches et de rédiger des rapports, etc. » ?

Merci de me répondre


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

En l'occurrence, "tel que" suppose l'accord avec le terme ou l'expression qui est directement concerné : ici, "une méthode de travail". L'accord attendu est donc au _féminin singulier_.

Ne pas confondre avec "tel _(+ expression)_", qui permet les deux accords, au choix.


----------



## wildan1

Bonsoir,

Pour citer un exemple d'une chanson j'hésite entre écrire _tel _ou_ telle_ :

_Son travail me paraît peu convaincant, *tel/telle* une chanson qui cherche trop à plaire. _

Est-ce qu' on fait l'accord au féminin en utilisant cette tournure ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Lorsque _tel_ est suivi de _que_, on fait l'accord avec ce qui *précède*, mais sans ce _que_, on fait l'accord avec ce qui *suit*.

Autrement dit, il faut écrire _*telle* une chanson_, indépendamment de ce qui précède.


----------

